# Police Officer Brandon Paudert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Brandon Paudert



*West Memphis Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Police Officer Brandon Paudert and Police Officer Bill Evans were shot and killed during a vehicle stop.

Officer Paudert and Officer Evans were on Interstate-40 when they pulled over a vehicle with an out-of-state license plate. During the stop, the occupants of the vehicle opened fire. Both Officer Paudert and Officer Evans were fatally wounded in an exchange of gunfire.

The suspect fled, and were later located at a nearby store. They were shot and killed in a shootout with members of the Crittenden County Sheriff's Office, in which the County Sheriff and the Chief of Patrol were seriously wounded.

Officer Paudert was a seven year veteran of the department and a member of the Drug Interdiction Unit. He was the son of the West Memphis Chief of Police. He is survived by his three children.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Police Officer Bill Evans
West Memphis Police Department, AR
EOW: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
West Memphis Police Department
100 Court Street
West Memphis, AR 72301

Phone: (870) 732-7555

_*Please contact the West Memphis Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Paudert.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Paudert.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

